# Sliced paw pad



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Henry sliced his pad last Friday. Saw Vet who just advised dressing. The underneath layer is healing OK but the top layer (just a layer of black skin from the top layer of the pad) is like a semicircular flap of black skin, which doesn't look as though it's going to reattach itself. Was thinking I'll have to take him back to the Vet to get it looked at again, but has anyone else had a sliced paw pad with a "black flap" of skin.... wondering if it did re-attach itself or have to be removed. Thanks.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

henry said:


> Henry sliced his pad last Friday. Saw Vet who just advised dressing. The underneath layer is healing OK but the top layer (just a layer of black skin from the top layer of the pad) is like a semicircular flap of black skin, which doesn't look as though it's going to reattach itself. Was thinking I'll have to take him back to the Vet to get it looked at again, but has anyone else had a sliced paw pad with a "black flap" of skin.... wondering if it did re-attach itself or have to be removed. Thanks.


It will quite likely wither and drop off. It sounds horrible, but it will be like dead skin. The flap will not reattach itself unless there is anything for it to attach to eg muscle. It would need the stickiness of a muscle/open wound to adhere itself again. It is not a problem and will wear off with walking, quite likely. I'd leave well alone unless it's getting in the way. The nerves take a little while to 'retract' so don't try to remove it.

If you're worried, of course, take the boy back to the vet.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

cinammontoast said:


> It will quite likely wither and drop off. It sounds horrible, but it will be like dead skin. The flap will not reattach itself unless there is anything for it to attach to eg muscle. It would need the stickiness of a muscle/open wound to adhere itself again. It is not a problem and will wear off with walking, quite likely. I'd leave well alone unless it's getting in the way. The nerves take a little while to 'retract' so don't try to remove it.
> 
> If you're worried, of course, take the boy back to the vet.


Thanks - I've just made an appointment for this afternoon because I've noticed a little round red lump - about the size of a pin head, but raised. Wondering if this is a pocket of infection but nevertheless it's sticking up above the surface...

I'm walking him as normal as the Vet told me I could.... wondering whether restricted exercise would heal it better... will see what the Vet says this afternoon.


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

I have had a dog with a very bad paw injury and learned a lot from the experience.

Firstly, the black skin is very tough and slow growing back. The flappy bit will fall away in time generally.

I would get a boot for him when out but still restrict movement. No running or jumping.

Soil carries a bacteria called sudumosa (sp) which can infect the open wound. There is or was no licensed antibiotic for use on dogs to combat it and they have to have a very strong human antibiotic prescribed which can upset the natural heathy bacteria in the gut so you want to avoid that.

If you think it may be infected, your nose will confirm this. If it is infected,don't let the vet keep prescribing general antibiotics. Ask to have it swabbed and sent to the lab so the correct antibiotic can be prescribed, this costs about £50 and IMO is well worth it.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Paganman said:


> I have had a dog with a very bad paw injury and learned a lot from the experience.
> 
> Firstly, the black skin is very tough and slow growing back. The flappy bit will fall away in time generally.
> 
> ...


THanks - it doesn't smell infected and we've been bathing it in diluted Hibiscrub daily. Just this raised dark red "pimple" bit that's concerning me. As it's above the surface of the healing skin, I think it's causing delayed healing. Off to Vets at 2.10 to get it checked - better to be safe than sorry with feet, I think.

We've been doing normal exercise and he was running like a good un this morning - think we may need to cut him down for a while


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

henry said:


> THanks - it doesn't smell infected and we've been bathing it in diluted Hibiscrub daily. Just this raised dark red "pimple" bit that's concerning me. As it's above the surface of the healing skin, I think it's causing delayed healing. Off to Vets at 2.10 to get it checked - better to be safe than sorry with feet, I think.
> 
> We've been doing normal exercise and he was running like a good un this morning - think we may need to cut him down for a while


You shouldn't let him run really,the pad is squidgy and is designed like a coushion or suspension so when he runs it will be moving all overbthe place and just won't heal.

Also try a salt water solution, not to strong,google for the dilution rate, but salt not only cleans but will help it "dry out" and heal.

Also if it is infected,the paw may feel hot or hotter than the other.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

ifs its just a flappy bit and not infected or sore or a deep cut , you could try "germoline second skin". its a liquid you paint over the cut.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

*


dexter said:



ifs its just a flappy bit and not infected or sore or a deep cut , you could try "germoline second skin". its a liquid you paint over the cut.

Click to expand...

*Yes that's what I also use. I give the pad a good wash with a saline solution, pat dry and then apply Second Skin. It must sting a bit but helps protect the pad from infection.


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

Twiggy said:


> Yes that's what I also use. I give the pad a good wash with a saline solution, pat dry and then apply Second Skin. It must sting a bit but helps protect the pad from infection.


I'm not sure it does. How effective can it be on something that constantly rubs on hard surfaces?

Also I would have thought it stops the wound breathing and drying out.

Might work but IMO it won't.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Paganman said:


> I'm not sure it does. How effective can it be on something that constantly rubs on hard surfaces?
> 
> Also I would have thought it stops the wound breathing and drying out.
> 
> Might work but IMO it won't.


Thanks for that - I think the exercise is hindering recovery, like you say. Although the Vet told me to walk him "as usual" Henry is a mad spaniel and darts around the fields like a mad-dog...... would you advise complete rest for a couple of days or just lead walks around the pavements?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Poor Henry  I'd personally leave it open and undressed in the house, but cover it for exercise to keep it protected and help prevent infection. Do you have a protective dog-boot you could use for him?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Paganman said:


> I'm not sure it does. How effective can it be on something that constantly rubs on hard surfaces?
> 
> Also I would have thought it stops the wound breathing and drying out.
> 
> Might work but IMO it won't.


yes it does work. its better to excercise on grass than hard surfaces .


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

henry said:


> Thanks for that - I think the exercise is hindering recovery, like you say. Although the Vet told me to walk him "as usual" Henry is a mad spaniel and darts around the fields like a mad-dog...... would you advise complete rest for a couple of days or just lead walks around the pavements?


imo he's better on grass than a pavement.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

SixStar said:


> Poor Henry  I'd personally leave it open and undressed in the house, but cover it for exercise to keep it protected and help prevent infection. Do you have a protective dog-boot you could use for him?


Thanks - I've taken the bandage off today and he's got it uncovered. I'm actually wondering whether to cut down his exercise or go on boring, pavement walks - difficult for a spaniel used to 2 hours a day off-lead!! We were taping plastic bags over the bandage but the fields are so wet, it was very difficult. Think this constant "moistness" is not helping the healing..


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

dexter said:


> imo he's better on grass than a pavement.


Mm.. thanks for that... thing is the grass is so wet, although today is drier so that might be a good thing.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

henry said:


> Thanks - I've taken the bandage off today and he's got it uncovered. I'm actually wondering whether to cut down his exercise or go on boring, pavement walks - difficult for a spaniel used to 2 hours a day off-lead!! We were taping plastic bags over the bandage but the fields are so wet, it was very difficult. Think this constant "moistness" is not helping the healing..


I've got a spare Ruffwear waterproof dog boot if you like? I'm sure it'd fit Henry.


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

henry said:


> Thanks for that - I think the exercise is hindering recovery, like you say. Although the Vet told me to walk him "as usual" Henry is a mad spaniel and darts around the fields like a mad-dog...... would you advise complete rest for a couple of days or just lead walks around the pavements?


Complete confinement will be very difficult with your dog like mine was.if you do that, they go stir crazy and then charge around the house which is just as bad.

Short lead walks with a boot on and maybe a sock taped on around the house.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

SixStar said:


> I've got a spare Ruffwear waterproof dog boot if you like? I'm sure it'd fit Henry.


That's very kind of you! I'd obviously pay you for it.....


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

henry said:


> That's very kind of you! I'd obviously pay you for it.....


No, it's fine, it's no use to us anyway. PM your address and I'll pop it in the post tomorrow.

It's a size small, width 2.5'' sizing guide here - Bark'n Boots Grip Trex Dog Boots from Ruff Wear It should fit Henry, shouldn't it?


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

SixStar said:


> No, it's fine, it's no use to us anyway. PM your address and I'll pop it in the post tomorrow.
> 
> It's a size small, width 2.5'' sizing guide here - Bark'n Boots Grip Trex Dog Boots from Ruff Wear It should fit Henry, shouldn't it?


That is so kind of you, SixStar. I can always send it back to you, if you like. Please let me know at least how much postage I owe you. Would think it would fit - definitely worth a try. Thank you so much! I'll PM my address now.:biggrin:


----------



## cloverfan (May 4, 2011)

How did you get on at the vets?


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

cloverfan said:


> How did you get on at the vets?


I spoke to them on the phone and we decided to give it another 2 days with reduced exercise and Hibiscrub. Also leaving it uncovered in the house to help dry it out. They think the little red lump is just swelling or "proud flesh" and should subside. No sign of infection - in fact it looks quite "dry" at the moment. Will monitor tomorrow and take him back if no improvement. Thanks for asking!

SixStar is kindly sending me a boot to use - how kind is that!


----------

